# Problème de branchement macbook/TV via câble VGA



## delbo (5 Juillet 2008)

Voilà j'ai acheté un macbook récement et je voudrais pouvoir le brancher sur ma TV ( Ecran LCD LG référence: RZ26LZ30) pour voir mes photos en grand, lire des films...
Pour cela je dispose: 
      - d'une prise mini DVI vers VGA
      - d'un câble VGA ( avec 2 prises mâles)
      - d'une TV  avec prise VGA

Mon macbook reconnait bien la TV (elle apparait dans Préférence système > Moniteurs) , mais ma TV affiche "veille auto" et un écran noir.

J'ai déjà lu des posts sur ce site apparement il faut accorder la résolution dans Préférence système > Moniteurs à celle de la TV. Le problème c'est que je ne sait pas qu'elle est-elle. J'ai essayé plusieurs résolutions en changeant également la fréquence sans succès.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça serait super cool 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Al_Copett (5 Juillet 2008)

Je pense qu'il y a un petit problème, je trouve sur ce lien :

http://www.lcd-review.fr/Ecran-LCD-LG-RZ-26LZ30.html

que l'entrée PC de ta TV est de type DVI et la résolution de 1280x768.
Confirmé par le PDF que tu peux télécharger au bas de cette page. Pour la fréquence essaye avec du 60Hz ou moins si c'est possible, 50Hz par exemple. Une fréquence d'image trop haute peut provoquer un écran noir si la TV ne peut pas afficher un signal vidéo aussi rapide.

Que dit le mode d'emploi de ta TV ?

Voici le lien vers LG concernant le modèle de ta TV, pas très détaillé d'ailleurs, ça leur coûte trop cher sans doute. Ils ne sont pas foutus de donner le type de connecteur de l'interface PC. Tu peux télécharger le manuel si tu ne l'as pas. :

http://fr.lge.com/products/model/detail/tvlcd_rz26lz30.jhtml#

Au format djvu que je n'arrive pas ouvrir.

De moins en moins envie de m'intéresser à cette marque, un site mal foutu ,surtout en Belgique, et des informations sur les produits dures à obtenir. Manque de respect pour le client.

N'oublie pas, Google, Yahoo et les autres sont tes amis.


----------



## delbo (6 Juillet 2008)

D'abord merci d'essayer de m'aider   

J'ai essayé de changer la résolution à 1280x768 ; je ne peut pas modifier la fréquence ( à 60 Mhz); sans succès.

Sinon je crois que je me suis trompée pour le cable, ça doit être un câble avec une prise VGA ( côté macbook) et une prise DVI (côté TV).
J'ai envoyé une photo des extrémités du câble en pièces jointes.

D'autre part j'ai oublié de préciser qu'avec ce câble je peut relier un PC à ma télé sans problème ( c'est d'autant plus frustrant de ne pas y arriver avec mon mac  )

Dans le mode d'emploi de ma télé ils donnent les caractéristiques techniques d'affichage: en fonction du mode (VGA, SVGA, XGA ou WXGA) il y a différentes résolutions ( une pour chaque mode) et pour chaque résolution on à différentes fréquences (horizontale et verticale).

Voilà j'espère qu'avec ces indications vous pourrez m'aider.Merci.


----------



## Al_Copett (6 Juillet 2008)

Ton MacBook qui semble assez récent est équipé d'un connecteur mini-DVI, il te faut dans ce cas un convertisseur mini-DVI vers DVI de façon à pouvoir utiliser un câble DVI vers DVI pour connecter ton Macbook à ta TV. Tu peux le trouver sur l'Apple Store à 19&#8364; ou chez un revendeur Apple. Voici le lien de ce produit sur l'Apple Store :
http://store.apple.com/be-fr/produc...shop_mac/mac_accessories/displays&mco=Mzk3NDg

 Dans la doc de ta TV, il s'agit de modes d'affichages (VGA, SVGA, XGA ou WXGA) qui correspondent à des résolutions standards, et en tout cas rien à voir avec le type de connecteur que tu dois utiliser.

Je suppose que pour l'instant, tu utilise un câble VGA vers DVI pour connecter ton PC à ta TV (voIr photos). Pour ton MAC, tu utilises le même câble et un convertisseur mini-DVI vers VGA, celui qui est livré avec ton Mac, pour le connecter sur ton MacBook. Et c'est là que ça coince à mon avis.

Il te faudra 2 câbles, un VGA->DVI celui que tu utilises actuellement pour ton PC, et DVI->DVI pour ton Mac + le convertisseur mini-DVI->DVI d'Apple.

Pour résumer la situation actuelle, tu part du connecteur mini-DVI de ton Mac puis tu passes via le convertisseur mini-DVI->VGA livré avec celui-ci, tu passes ensuite par un câble VGA->DVI pour arriver à ta TV. Cette double conversion mini-DVI vers VGA puis VGA vers DVI qui pose problème.


----------



## delbo (7 Juillet 2008)

Ok ce que tu dit me semble correct par rapport à ce que je fais.
Si j'ai bien compris il faut que j'achète un câble DVI et un adaptateur mini-DVI>DVI.

Merci  de m'avoir aidée.


----------

